# I'd expect "Attention 015 Acquiring satellite signal. Please Wait." to be burnt into



## Guest (Aug 26, 2002)

some people's tv sets when they wake up. 

Some people sometimes go to sleep while watching tv and they don't have or don't know how to use the sleep timer on their tv.
Any poor [email protected]#%^&* that left their tv on with Dish Network programming on might wake up and find a nice "Attention 015 Acquiring satellite signal. Please Wait." burnt into their television.
Why doesn't Dish Upgrade recievers so that that a screen saver comes on after the "Attention 015 Acquiring satellite signal. Please Wait." message has been on for more than 10 minutes, and when the programming comes back, the screensaver would automatically go away.
They have a screensaver on channel 100, so whey don't they have a screensaver for the "Attention 015 Acquiring satellite signal. Please Wait." message too?
BTW, do you think there could be any lawsuits from people with "Attention 015 Acquiring satellite signal. Please Wait." burnt into their televisions?


----------

